# Electric Forklift motor



## monkey (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello fellow DIYers,
i have recently bought a YALE forklift motor, however there was no information about it, although i got some pictures on it, do you guys mind helping me identify some specification of it?

Here are some of the questions i need answering as well: 

-what motor controller should i use?
-there are four things (not sure what those are called) however im not sure what to connect?
-would leaving it out side in the garage be a good idea? 
-it weighs around 220lb, so would this be an efficient motor?
-where can i get a sprocket for that specific size gear on the shaft?
-would a wooden chassis be able to support such motor? (because i'm not allowed to weld nor do i have a welder)
-what sprocket size should i be using?

View attachment 14757


View attachment 14758


View attachment 14759


View attachment 14760


View attachment 14761


View attachment 14762


View attachment 14763


View attachment 14764


View attachment 14765


View attachment 14766



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNezEQG0k4c&feature=youtu.be

In the video, i have attached (refer to image "IMG_7208mod") number 2 to number 3; number one as negative; number 4 as positive. they operate fine, however when i reversed the terminals, (by switching the positive and negative) the motor rotates in the same direction as before. so my question here is how do i reverse the rotation of the motor? what are the 4 "things" suppose to be attached to?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Monkey

Are you sitting comfortably?
Then go to this thread - 
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html

It's a long thread but if you want to use that motor....
It's well worth reading

Motor looks like a good one - not sure about the bearings - they may need to be changed

It looks like you have got a motor that would cost you over $3000 if you bought new


----------

